# Teorie dell’evoluzione



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Trovata sul web


Per decenni l'umanità ha scansionato il vicinato cosmico e persino altre stelle, alla ricerca di segni di vita. E se gli alieni fossimo noi? Il dottor Ellis Silver, autore del libro " Gli esseri umani non sono figli della Terra " ha messo in dubbio la teoria dell'evoluzione, sostenendo che gli esseri umani non si sono sviluppati su questo pianeta. Invece Ellis suggerisce che i primi umani furono portati in questo mondo blu, il che significa che veniamo da un altro posto nell'Universo, forse, da un altro luogo che ora non c'è più, il che significa che discendiamo dagli alieni... Nel suo libro, Ellis solleva diverse domande a favore del fatto che gli umani non provengono da questo pianeta e contro la teoria dell'evoluzione. Le ragioni che Ellis dà, assurde per molti, accettabili per altri, sono molto varie. Dal classico mal di schiena che molti di noi soffrono e che per lui sarebbe una conseguenza che questo pianeta abbia una gravità maggiore del nostro ipotetico pianeta di origine. Un altro fattore piuttosto controverso, suggerisce che è molto raro che i neonati abbiano teste di grandi dimensioni. Ellis afferma anche che, non siamo della Terra poiché non possiamo prendere il sole ininterrottamente a differenza di altri organismi complessi del pianeta, come ad esempio. i grandi rettili. Ellis dice che soffriamo di molte malattie perché il nostro presunto pianeta di origine, aveva un numero di ore diverso rispetto alla Terra e che abbiamo dovuto abituarci al nuovo ritmo di questo mondo. Ellis considera anche il sentimento di milioni di persone di "non appartenere a questo mondo". Che si tratti di un problema sociale o mentale, Ellis lo usa per "mostrare" che gli esseri umani non corrispondono alla Terra. Quindi, è possibile che abbia ragione Ellis, che non siamo originari di questo pianeta? Siamo stati messi in quarantena sulla Terra come se fosse un pianeta prigione? Sorprendentemente, Ellis ha sollevato questa idea, basandosi sul fatto che la nostra specie, invasiva e violenta, potrebbe essere stata confinata qui, per imparare a convivere con se stessa. Se è cosi, non è stato un gran successo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma sulla Terra sferica o piatta?


----------



## omicron (8 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sulla Terra sferica o piatta?


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2022)

la terra è cilindrica.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Ma l’attinenza?


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Trovata sul web
> 
> 
> Per decenni l'umanità ha scansionato il vicinato cosmico e persino altre stelle, alla ricerca di segni di vita. E se gli alieni fossimo noi? Il dottor Ellis Silver, autore del libro " Gli esseri umani non sono figli della Terra " ha messo in dubbio la teoria dell'evoluzione, sostenendo che gli esseri umani non si sono sviluppati su questo pianeta. Invece Ellis suggerisce che i primi umani furono portati in questo mondo blu, il che significa che veniamo da un altro posto nell'Universo, forse, da un altro luogo che ora non c'è più, il che significa che discendiamo dagli alieni... Nel suo libro, Ellis solleva diverse domande a favore del fatto che gli umani non provengono da questo pianeta e contro la teoria dell'evoluzione. Le ragioni che Ellis dà, assurde per molti, accettabili per altri, sono molto varie. Dal classico mal di schiena che molti di noi soffrono e che per lui sarebbe una conseguenza che questo pianeta abbia una gravità maggiore del nostro ipotetico pianeta di origine. Un altro fattore piuttosto controverso, suggerisce che è molto raro che i neonati abbiano teste di grandi dimensioni. Ellis afferma anche che, non siamo della Terra poiché non possiamo prendere il sole ininterrottamente a differenza di altri organismi complessi del pianeta, come ad esempio. i grandi rettili. Ellis dice che soffriamo di molte malattie perché il nostro presunto pianeta di origine, aveva un numero di ore diverso rispetto alla Terra e che abbiamo dovuto abituarci al nuovo ritmo di questo mondo. Ellis considera anche il sentimento di milioni di persone di "non appartenere a questo mondo". Che si tratti di un problema sociale o mentale, Ellis lo usa per "mostrare" che gli esseri umani non corrispondono alla Terra. Quindi, è possibile che abbia ragione Ellis, che non siamo originari di questo pianeta? Siamo stati messi in quarantena sulla Terra come se fosse un pianeta prigione? Sorprendentemente, Ellis ha sollevato questa idea, basandosi sul fatto che la nostra specie, invasiva e violenta, potrebbe essere stata confinata qui, per imparare a convivere con se stessa. Se è cosi, non è stato un gran successo.


Ma per uscire dalla quarantena in cui ci hanno messo, basta il GP rafforzato interspaziale cosmico?

avevo letto “teoria dell’ovulazione”.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma l’attinenza?


Io l’ho messa sul piano della teoria strampalata della Terra piatta.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> la terra è cilindrica.


una supposta?


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma per uscire dalla quarantena in cui ci hanno messo, basta il GP rafforzato interspaziale cosmico?
> 
> avevo letto “teoria dell’ovulazione”.


no eh, che sennò riparte etta a spiegarci tutti i suoi dolori


Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l’ho messa sul piano della teoria strampalata della Terra piatta.


però sono in tanti a sostenere che darwin non avesse ragione


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> una supposta?
> 
> no eh, che sennò riparte etta a spiegarci tutti i suoi dolori
> 
> però sono in tanti a sostenere che darwin non avesse ragione


Il problema è che il darwinismo non è una vera teoria scientifica: non può essere falsificata né confermata perché non è sperimentale.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Il problema è che il darwinismo non è una vera teoria scientifica: non può essere falsificata né confermata perché non è sperimentale.


appunto, quindi anche la teoria degli alieni può essere considerata "attendibile"


----------



## Vera (9 Marzo 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma per uscire dalla quarantena in cui ci hanno messo, basta il GP rafforzato interspaziale cosmico?
> 
> avevo letto “teoria dell’ovulazione”.


Consolati, dopo aver letto le teorie della Dottoressa Etta, anch'io.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Consolati, dopo aver letto le teorie della Dottoressa Etta, anch'io.


ma la sua è scienza


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto, quindi anche la teoria degli alieni può essere considerata "attendibile"


No


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Marzo 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Consolati, dopo aver letto le teorie della Dottoressa Etta, anch'io.


Io oramai la leggo solo se si interseca con qualche mio scritto.


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> appunto, quindi anche la teoria degli alieni può essere considerata "attendibile"


Quella sugli alieni non è una teoria, né scientifica né filosofica. È una baggianata degna di Giacobbo.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Il problema è che il darwinismo non è una vera teoria scientifica: non può essere falsificata né confermata perché non è sperimentale.


Non è sperimentale ma ci sono stati esperimenti su batteri che hanno spontaneamente (nel corso di non so quante migliaia di generazioni) sviluppato nuove funzioni.
Lo stesso coronavirus data la sua ampissima diffusione sta avendo una storia simile...


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non è sperimentale ma ci sono stati esperimenti su batteri che hanno spontaneamente (nel corso di non so quante migliaia di generazioni) sviluppato nuove funzioni.
> Lo stesso coronavirus data la sua ampissima diffusione sta avendo una storia simile...


Pure i ritrovamenti fossili.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Non è sperimentale ma ci sono stati esperimenti su batteri che hanno spontaneamente (nel corso di non so quante migliaia di generazioni) sviluppato nuove funzioni.
> Lo stesso coronavirus data la sua ampissima diffusione sta avendo una storia simile...


e sono diventati piante e poi pesci e poi anfibi, ecc...?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e sono diventati piante e poi pesci e poi anfibi, ecc...?


Non hai capito la teoria.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai capito la teoria.


anni fa dentro una libreria c'erano due libri "la teoria di darwin" e accanto "perchè darwin aveva torto"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anni fa dentro una libreria c'erano due libri "la teoria di darwin" e accanto "perché darwin aveva torto"


Se è per quello ci sono anche libri sugli alieni o sulla memoria dell’acqua.
Anche i libri sono merce e vengono pubblicati i prodotti che vengono acquistati. Come succede per gli harmony.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> anni fa dentro una libreria c'erano due libri "la teoria di darwin" e accanto "perchè darwin aveva torto"


Io ho risolto alla base il problema...
Sono andata alle Galapagos


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è per quello ci sono anche libri sugli alieni o sulla memoria dell’acqua.
> Anche i libri sono merce e vengono pubblicati i prodotti che vengono acquistati. Come succede per gli harmony.


però sono teorie interessanti dai, teniamo la mente aperta


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho risolto alla base il problema...
> Sono andata alle Galapagos


vengo anch'io!


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però sono teorie interessanti dai, teniamo la mente aperta
> 
> vengo anch'io!


Beh una volta capito come funzionano gli harmony, non è che se esce una collana Lovely uguale la leggo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> però sono teorie interessanti dai, teniamo la mente aperta
> 
> vengo anch'io!


Quando ci tornerò ti faccio un fischio...
Credo sia stato il viaggio più bello che abbia mai fatto ..
Speso un botto ...ma veramente tantissimo...ma mai spesi soldi così bene


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh una volta capito come funzionano gli harmony, non è che se esce una collana Lovely uguale la leggo.


io dopo mi ero data ai romanzi, poi ai thriller, ora mi piacciono gli storici


bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Quando ci tornerò ti faccio un fischio...
> Credo sia stato il viaggio più bello che abbia mai fatto ..
> Speso un botto ...ma veramente tantissimo...ma mai spesi soldi così bene


ma poi non torniamo più?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io dopo mi ero data ai romanzi, poi ai thriller, ora mi piacciono gli storici
> 
> ma poi non torniamo più?


Ecco questa teoria mi piace molto...stiamo lì!


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e sono diventati piante e poi pesci e poi anfibi, ecc...?


Ma sul serio fai? per quello che descrivi ci sono voluti miliardi di anni, vuoi iniziare ad aspettare?


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Ma sul serio fai? per quello che descrivi ci sono voluti miliardi di anni, vuoi iniziare ad aspettare?


quindi non è dimostrabile
o sbaglio?
è quello che è stato scritto prima
cmq non era che spontaneamente si modificavano, si modificavano se qualcosa di esterno creava un ambiente ostile


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> quindi non è dimostrabile
> o sbaglio?
> è quello che è stato scritto prima
> cmq non era che spontaneamente si modificavano, si modificavano se qualcosa di esterno creava un ambiente ostile


Il fatto che non sia dimostrabile con evidenze sperimentali, cioè secondo il metodo scientifico non significa che non sia valida la teoria. 
Dal momento che è pieno il pianeta di evidenze (non riproducibili tramite esperimenti) che la teoria di Darwin è valida io metterei in discussione il metodo scientifico piuttosto. Visto che quello l'abbiamo inventato noi.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il fatto che non sia dimostrabile con evidenze sperimentali, cioè secondo il metodo scientifico non significa che non sia valida la teoria.
> Dal momento che è pieno il pianeta di evidenze (non riproducibili tramite esperimenti) che la teoria di Darwin è valida io metterei in discussione il metodo scientifico piuttosto. Visto che quello l'abbiamo inventato noi.


e cosa proponi al posto del metodo scientifico?


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> e cosa proponi al posto del metodo scientifico?


vabbè questo modo provocatorio di discutere non mi piace, ciao e buona vita


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> vabbè questo modo provocatorio di discutere non mi piace, ciao e buona vita


Io non sto provocando
Semmai sei tu che mi hai dato della scema
Ti ho fatto una domanda, vuoi eliminare un metodo in uso da secoli, cosa proponi al suo posto? 
se ti senti provocato non è un problema mio eh… a meno che tu non sappia cosa dire,  di che non lo sai e basta


----------



## Juanpalambrond (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> *Io non sto provocando*
> Semmai sei tu che mi hai dato della scema
> Ti ho fatto una domanda, vuoi eliminare un metodo in uso da secoli, cosa proponi al suo posto?
> se ti senti provocato non è un problema mio eh… *a meno che tu non sappia cosa dire,  di che non lo sai e basta*


per me questa è provocazione.

Abbi pazienza, apri un 3d che si chiama teoria dell'evoluzione e ci incolli dentro la brutta copia della trama di un film di fantascienza (mai visto Prometeus?)
Uno ci prova a dare una risposta seria, ma poi passa la voglia.
Non devo spiegare nulla a chi non vuole o non ha gli strumenti cognitivi e culturali per capire. C'è gente che ha provato ad insegnare la matematica ad una scimmia e ci è pure riuscita ma non fa per me.
Ti ripeto: ciao e buona vita


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> per me questa è provocazione.
> 
> Abbi pazienza, apri un 3d che si chiama teoria dell'evoluzione e ci incolli dentro la brutta copia della trama di un film di fantascienza (mai visto Prometeus?)
> Uno ci prova a dare una risposta seria, ma poi passa la voglia.
> ...


Guarda che sei tu che offendi  non io 
Io copiato un post che ho trovato in rete
Tu ti metti In cattedra e spari sentenze
A questo punto sono io che non ho voglia di discutere con te che fai il superiore 
Addio non ciao


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

Allora, il metodo scientifico sperimentale (cui non tutte le teorie scientifiche appartengono e nemmeno ovviamente la maggior parte delle scienze umane, come la storia, ad esempio) funziona benissimo tant'è che ci ha portato al progresso che noi ben conosciamo. Si basa sul concetto di falsificazione (una teoria scientifica è valida finché non viene falsificata o da un esperimento che ne annulla la validità o da una nuova teoria più performante).
Detto questo, non è che qualunque teoria basata sul nulla (nessuna prova, nessun reperto, nessuna ipotesi basata sui fatti) possa minare la teoria dell'evoluzione. Nemmeno la Chiesa ormai prova a negarla. Solo i Testimoni di Geova e i creazionisti più retrivi.
Litigare per questo mi pare strambo.

Pace e bene.


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho risolto alla base il problema...
> Sono andata alle Galapagos


è vero o è una battuta


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Allora, il metodo scientifico sperimentale (cui non tutte le teorie scientifiche appartengono e nemmeno ovviamente la maggior parte delle scienze umane, come la storia, ad esempio) funziona benissimo tant'è che ci ha portato al progresso che noi ben conosciamo. Si basa sul concetto di falsificazione (una teoria scientifica è valida finché non viene falsificata o da un esperimento che ne annulla la validità o da una nuova teoria più performante).
> Detto questo, non è che qualunque teoria basata sul nulla (nessuna prova, nessun reperto, nessuna ipotesi basata sui fatti) possa minare la teoria dell'evoluzione. Nemmeno la Chiesa ormai prova a negarla. Solo i Testimoni di Geova e i creazionisti più retrivi.
> Litigare per questo mi pare strambo.
> 
> Pace e bene.


Ma io non volevo litigare, volevo solo fare conversazione e spostate un po’ il focus da alcune discussioni che monopolizzano il forum senza, tra l’altro, giungere a niente
poi mi sento chiedere se ci sono o ci faccio… evvabbè, faccio finta di niente, poi mi sento dire che provoco… allora ciaone, parlerò con qualcun altro


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma io non volevo litigare, volevo solo fare conversazione e spostate un po’ il focus da alcune discussioni che monopolizzano il forum senza, tra l’altro, giungere a niente
> poi mi sento chiedere se ci sono o ci faccio… evvabbè, faccio finta di niente, poi mi sento dire che provoco… allora ciaone, parlerò con qualcun altro


Però meglio parlare della moda che propone calzettoni e sandali


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però meglio parlare della moda che propone calzettoni e sandali


Ma ci sono tante teorie su alieni, rettiliani, antiche popolazioni… sarebbe interessante


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma ci sono tante teorie su alieni, rettiliani, antiche popolazioni… sarebbe interessante


È interessante capire perché ci sono tante persone che cercano teorie strampalate.
Avevo anche trovato una spiegazione.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È interessante capire perché ci sono tante persone che cercano teorie strampalate.
> Avevo anche trovato una spiegazione.


Hai sentito della grande tartaria?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Hai sentito della grande tartaria?


Mi manca!
Mi sono stati simpatici i pastafariani, finché non mi hanno detto che fanno sul serio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (9 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> è vero o è una battuta


La verità..
Ci sono stata...


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca!
> Mi sono stati simpatici i pastafariani, finché non mi hanno detto che fanno sul serio.


La grande tartaria era uno stato tra Russia e Cina molto evoluto
Almeno così dicono


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> La grande tartaria era uno stato tra Russia e Cina molto evoluto
> Almeno così dicono


Di cui non ci sono documenti?


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di cui non ci sono documenti?


Loro dicono di sì, cerca su fb, sono pagine interessanti


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Loro dicono di sì, cerca su fb, sono pagine interessanti


Ho letto un po’.
Mia madre avrebbe detto che c’è gente che ha il buon tempo! Aveva ragione.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto un po’.
> Mia madre avrebbe detto che c’è gente che ha il buon tempo! Aveva ragione.


Fastidio non danno e mettono delle bellissime foto


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però meglio parlare della moda che propone calzettoni e sandali


In effetti personalmente non considero Tradinet, utilissimo per altri scopi e passatempi, il luogo adatto per discutere di epistemologia e teorie complottiste ..... però vabbè apprezzo il tentativo di sparigliare le carte


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> In effetti personalmente non considero Tradinet, utilissimo per altri scopi e passatempi, il luogo adatto per discutere di epistemologia e teorie complottiste ..... però vabbè apprezzo il tentativo di sparigliare le carte


Le sezioni ci sono apposta


----------



## Divì (9 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi manca!
> Mi sono stati simpatici i pastafariani, finché non mi hanno detto che fanno sul serio.


I pastafariani sono una cosa serissima..... io li adoro.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Le sezioni ci sono apposta


Le sezioni sono nate per contrastare gli O.T.


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le sezioni sono nate per contrastare gli O.T.


ecco...


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La verità..
> Ci sono stata...


beata te ti invidio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> beata te ti invidio


Beh...adesso fai passare sto problema mondiale con l ucraina...
Poi sorprendi tua moglie...
Prenota un bel viaggetto!


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2022)

sai che era in programma  , prima della pandemia visitare odessa, se non ci fosse stata l'avrei visitata come altre zone


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Trovata sul web
> 
> 
> Ellis considera anche il sentimento di milioni di persone di "*non appartenere a questo mondo*". Che si tratti di un problema sociale o mentale, Ellis lo usa per "mostrare" che gli esseri umani non corrispondono alla Terra. Quindi, è possibile che abbia ragione Ellis, che non siamo originari di questo pianeta? Siamo stati messi in quarantena sulla Terra come se fosse un pianeta prigione? Sorprendentemente, Ellis ha sollevato questa idea, basandosi sul fatto che la nostra specie, invasiva e violenta, potrebbe essere stata confinata qui, per imparare a convivere con se stessa. Se è cosi, non è stato un gran successo.


Adesso ho finalmente la giustificazione per andarmene da una festa quando diventa noiosa.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2022)

Io avevo un amico complottista, ci ho fatto le vacanze insieme.
Era anche vegano. Ha scritto dei libri, che consideravo illeggibili, è andato in TV.
Quando ascoltavo le sue teorie strampalate pensavo che erano un mucchio di paranoie.
Anni fa.
Poi la metà se non più di quello che aveva previsto a cui non credevo si è avverato.
Ora è partito con la moglie per l'estero, cercando un posto migliore dove vivere, lavorare (il meno possibile).
Non so più a questo punto se preoccuparmi perché possa avere ragione lui anche stavolta e non aver capito un cazzo io o pensare come facevo un tempo sia solo strampalato. Oppure che porti sfiga, ma non credo lui possa essere così decisivo per le sorti del mondo.
Per cui stavolta sospendo il giudizio restando in attesa. Vigile attesa.
Nel frattempo se mi date la ricetta della pasta fariana o della grande tartaria vario un po' la cucina di casa. Grassie.


----------



## omicron (11 Marzo 2022)

L' Antartide, è spesso oggetto di varie teorie dei cosiddetti cercatori di verità, i quali, affermano che, sotto lo strato di neve e ghiaccio. ci sono tracce che vanno dalle antiche civiltà, alle basi naziste, si pensa che la sua spessa calotta glaciale nasconda molti segreti del remoto passato. Tra enormi strutture potenzialmente millenarie, a tracce di possibili manufatti visti nelle immagini satellitari, il continente bianco, racchiude enigmi che potrebbero andare oltre la nostra comprensione. Ora, i "detective del web" hanno scoperto una nuova anomalia di grandi dimensioni  dopo lo scioglimento del ghiaccio, qualcosa di enorme, situato tra la costa del principe Olaf e la costa del principe Haraid. 
La costa del principe Harald è la parte della costa della terra della regina Maud in Antartide, situata lungo la baia di Lutzow-Holm. Si estende tra la penisola Riiser-Larsen (68°55'S 34°00'E) e l'ingresso orientale della baia segnato dall'angolo della costa al meridiano 40° est. La costa del principe Olaf è la parte più orientale della costa della Terra della Regina Maud si estende dall'ingresso orientale della baia di Lutzow-Holm, segnata dall'angolo della costa al meridiano 40°. 
A causa dello scioglimento del ghiaccio causato da temperature estremamente elevate, e problemi meteorologici, è diventata visibile un'enorme struttura, apparentemente la struttura non è qualcosa di naturale o una crepa nella calotta glaciale, si stima che sia lunga 300 metri, larga tra 30 e 50 metri, comprese enormi mura e una torre alta 10 metri. Potrebbe essere la prova che una volta, vi abbia vissuto una civiltà? Ci sono varie ipotesi sulla possibilità che l'Antartide possa aver ospitato nel remoto passato almeno una civiltà, quando il continente non era ricoperto di bianco. 
Per coloro che hanno visto le immagini, questa potrebbe essere la prova che una civiltà avanzata prosperava in Antartide; altri invece ritengono che la struttura non sarebbe così antica, ma che potrebbe trattarsi dei resti di una possibile nave extraterrestre. 
Va detto, che la struttura ha delle forme definite, e apparentemente assomiglia ai vari spazi urbani delimitati, come in una città moderna, sappiamo che la natura non lavora con forme diritte o perfettamente definite e questo aggiunge molto più mistero alla questione. 
Di seguito le coordinate di questo strano ritrovamento fino ad ora indecifrabile. Google Earth : 69°53'40.85″S 38°42'18.25″E


----------

